# Ducato auto gearbox knowledge base



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

We have a 2004 N+B Arto ducato 2.8 jtd with the fiat four speed automatic gearbox. Excellent, but lately we have an intermittent fault. Sometimes on engine startup the red light on the instrument panel (looks like a car with the bonnet up) does not go out. Manual says this is transmission oil too hot! Hmm. Anyway,when this happens you can only get the van into 'emergency' third gear and reverse, and then after a lot of chunking. If however you switch off and re-start sometimes it WILL go out and you can engage gears normally for the rest of the journey. My feeling is this must be one of the sensors rather than a serious gearbox fault. I can take it back to B****hills but would like to eliminate it being something obvious. Advice from this most excellent forum would be much appreciated.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi gardeningpheobe

It sounds very much like a sensor fault to me. Why not take it round to the local Fiat dealer and ask them to check it out with their diagnostic computer, should be easily checked. Another possibility is to call out the AA if you're a member, they usually have the wherewithall to check out the system using their diagnostic gear.


----------



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Gaspode. Hadn't thought of the AA, although we have membership as part of our insurance deal. I guess they have come a long way since they used to salute on their motorcycle combinations! We have resolved to get a homestart call in and hope for a simple solution. Will post the outcome in due course.


----------



## maly (Jun 25, 2007)

*Ducato 4 speed AUTO gearbox*

Hello, did you find what the problem was? I have the same problem with my 2004 N+B Flair. N+B UK at Preston have tried to sort it but NOT succeeded


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Subscribe*

Hello there,

I don't think the original posters will pick up this topic coming back in to the forum.

If you subscribe, you could send them a PM (Private Message)

Its only £10 for a whole year.

I have saved £150 by using the forum in just 2 years

Trev


----------



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

*Fiat 4 speed auto gearbox oil warning light*

Hi everyone. Sorry its taken me a while to pick the last post up.
Update. Well several people have examined the warning light problem without finding the cause. It has not however been on a fiat test jig and advice was to replace the ignition switch. However, I have learned to live with it to a certain extent. I have found if the gearbox oil warning light simply will not go out despite repeated switch offs and restarting then another ploy is to start up in neutral instead of 'park' gear. The other (newer) problem is that the ignition key will not now come out whichever position it is turned to when you switch off. I now keep a screwdriver handy to poke into the hole to extract it under the emergency procedure as per the handbook. I haven't tried thrashing the bastard with a branch yet but rather have learned to live with the problem. I guess most motorhomes have their quirks and it could be regarded as an additional anti-theft measure. We have just returned from a six week circumnavigation of Ireland in the wet and it has never actually let us down. Anyway, I would love to hear if anyone can solve this short of having the ignition switch and its umbilical cord replaced. Best wishes,
Huw and Lyris.
PS it may have been done before but a thread on motorhome quirks could be an interesting read.


----------



## maly (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I took the unit to the local dealer here in France & explained the problems with the gearbox warning light, on collecting it after the service he said they had diagnosed the problem & it was a bad electrical connection which was now sorted. I started the camper 2 days after the service & yes the warning light was back on.So it's back to square 1. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi it might be worth having a browse here

http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/

Alan H


----------



## maly (Jun 25, 2007)

*Fiat 4 speed Aut Gearbox*

 Hello , I have now cured the problem with the Fiat Auto Gearbox dash warning light. I found the problem to be a bad connection in the plug & socket on the wiring loom that feeds the selector unit, this is situated on the top of the gearbox.


----------

